# 12v low current output driver ideally single mode & momentary operated, help please.



## jontawn (Jan 14, 2013)

*12v low current output driver ideally single mode & momentary operated, help please.*

Hi all,

I am hoping someone on here can help. I am going to add some LED strip lighting to my lcd monitor to provide a little extra illumination when working late at night.

I have purchased 2x 30cm 3528 led strip, splashproof with epoxy which i intend to wet sand to provide an opaque finish and reduce the possibilities of individual led reflection. i would also like to drive these from the monitor internals, i took a reading of 12v from the psu so would like to just supply a constant current of 180mA (each led uses 20mA and i have added 10% and roughly rounded) and to be operated via a momentaty switch i'll mount on the side. In and ideal world there would also be soft start. i think i read about the LT3517 driver, but feel time strapped to figure out building a pcb for it.

Does anyone here have any suggestions for a suitable driver? Any help/guidance would be appreciated! The ones i have seen for 12v are generally high current....

Best,
Jonathan


----------

